# new build, need comments.



## vexen (Oct 22, 2007)

i am really not sure for some parts, if you guys could help me 

CPU : Q6600
COOLING : Noctua NH-U12F*no clue yet*
MOBO : ABIT IP35 Pro *so far...*
RAM : 4GB *insert brand here* DDR2-*insert speed here*
GPU : HD2900XT
SOUND : X-FI Xtreme Gamer (already have)
HD : WD Raptor 150GB (already have)
PSU : PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610W (already have)

MONITOR : Samsung 931c (already have)
KEYBOARD : Logitech G11 (already have)
MOUSE : Razer DeathAdder (already have)
MOUSEPAD : Steelpad QcK+ (already have)
HEADSET : Steel 5H v2 (already have)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

Any specific budget? If money is no object, go for ASUS Striker Extreme, and Freezer 7 Pro.


----------



## Hawk1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Any specific budget? If money is no object, go for ASUS Striker Extreme, and Freezer 7 Pro.



Well if moneys no object, why not water for cooling? 

Also, I would get the ASUS Maximus SE that just came out. Gives you the option of Watercooling the NB (or keep stock for Air) as well as Crossfire, since you already have one HD2900.


----------



## vexen (Oct 22, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Any specific budget? If money is no object, go for ASUS Striker Extreme, and Freezer 7 Pro.


Gah i'm anti-ASUS, had so much trouble with my 2 past boards with ASUS, i'm really looking for something else 

money is not an object but air has treated me well so far, i would like a low noise cooler tho.


----------



## Hawk1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you ever plan on trying crossfire? Are you thinking Air cooling or other? Also, again, what kind of budget you have?


----------



## psychomage343 (Oct 22, 2007)

i would give asus one last try, they make good stuff, i've had almost every 939 board and even an am2 board of theirs and they are great, my friends running an asus crosshair and it's incredible, bios/board layout/pcb quality.  I would grab the crossfire board and give them one more shot, the board gets decent reviews and offers a slew of oc'ing options.  If not that then i would try a gigabyte or dfi board.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 22, 2007)

If I was in the market for a board at the moment, I would not hesitate to get this:

ABIT IP35 Pro LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127030

Finally, Abit looks like it's back.  Best overclocking options/bios of any boards I've ever used.  I've owned 4 of them.


----------



## vexen (Oct 22, 2007)

yes i am really pleased with my DFI, i've seen it took em a while to get back with 775 high-end boards, how good are them? gigabyte?

well since i already have most of the alternate pieces, my budget is around $1200 CDN for the remaining.



Sasqui said:


> If I was in the market for a board at the moment, I would not hesitate to get this:
> 
> ABIT IP35 Pro LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
> 
> ...


this looks awesome, i'll give it a check!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 22, 2007)

vexen said:


> gigabyte?



I don't think you could go wrong with this either:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

I do like my 965P-DQ6 a lot, it's rock solid.


----------



## vexen (Oct 22, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with this either:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059
> 
> I do like my 965P-DQ6 a lot, it's rock solid.


what is the difference between 965 and P35 ?


----------

